# ANY OF YOU GUYS GO FISHING?



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

hey guys, i dont know how many of you go fishing, but i fish quite a bit, i catch and release, never harm or kill the fish, so heres a few pics of me and my girlfriend from the the past 3 summers, if you guys have some fishing pics, post em! i'd love to see what yall are catching.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

I shark fish. Haven't fresh water fished in many years. I also catch and release. One year caught some spinner sharks which was super awesome. Those are very rare in the gulf coast off Texas. But from time to time no sharks and get big redfish. This guy unfortunately swallowed the hook and didn't make it. So I did eat this one regretfully.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

Here's a bass from many years ago when I did freshwater fish.


And more on the beach


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I shark fish. Haven't fresh water fished in many years. I also catch and release. One year caught some spinner sharks which was super awesome. Those are very rare in the gulf coast off Texas. But from time to time no sharks and get big redfish. This guy unfortunately swallowed the hook and didn't make it. So I did eat this one regretfully.
> View attachment 87577



thats friggen awesome bro, ive never seen a fish that big in my life lol, this is a skate my girl caught last week when we were saltwater fishing, and then a 20 inch stripper (baby lol ) , and then the biggest large mouth ive ever caught, was easily a 7 or 8 pounder


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

IBeenEasy said:


> thats friggen awesome bro, ive never seen a fish that big in my life lol, this is a skate my girl caught last week when we were saltwater fishing, and then a 20 inch stripper (baby lol ) , and then the biggest large mouth ive ever caught, was easily a 7 or 8 pounder
> View attachment 87586
> View attachment 87583
> View attachment 87584


Cool. I don't have any pics because it never works out when I catch the big guys. But I typically use 20-30 pound manta rays for bait on my big rig. I have to make my own leaders because sharks roll like crocs and gators do and there sharp skin snaps any line even the 500 pound test i use. Biggest shark I've ever caught was a 10 foot bull, at 3 AM. Took 3 hours to get in. And I only kayak the bait out about 200-300 feet off shore so not far out. So much fun. Should be going shark fishing pretty soon here actually whenever I get a long weekend off from working on tortoise stuff.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Cool. I don't have any pics because it never works out when I catch the big guys. But I typically use 20-30 pound manta rays for bait on my big rig. I have to make my own leaders because sharks roll like crocs and gators do and there sharp skin snaps any line even the 500 pound test i use. Biggest shark I've ever caught was a 10 foot bull, at 3 AM. Took 3 hours to get in. And I only kayak the bait out about 200-300 feet off shore so not far out. So much fun. Should be going shark fishing pretty soon here actually whenever I get a long weekend off from working on tortoise stuff.


thats cool bro, ive never caught any thing bigger then that large mouth and stripper, i actually dont do much salt water because the ocean is like 45 mins to an hour away, so its a hassle, i live on a street that has a huge pond, has small mouths, large mouths, crappie, sun fish, cat fish, pickerel , and carp. but i gotta rent a boat and really go salt water fishing, catching a shark must be fun


----------



## mike taylor (Jul 16, 2014)

O yeah we go all the time!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

mike taylor said:


> O yeah we go all the time!


YEA BUDDY! THAT FISH IS BIGGER THEN HIM!!!!!!!!!!! LOL you catch that on a rod ? or noodling?


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

Haha your so close to the beach and don't go much? Man I'm 4 hours from it and go as often as I can. Boats are nice can catch snapper and good stuff for eating. But te big sharks are all at the surf. Of course you have open water sharks like blue, white, black tip, and makos. But your lemons, tiger, bulls, thresher, spinner, grey, sand tigers and many more will be just off the surf. What most people don't understand is when they get bit(which really is a very very small percentage of people in the water each year) is that sharks lay on the bottom under the surf. The current moves water through their gills allowing them to keep breathing when not moving. They somewhat aestivate during the hottest parts of the day then become active durin dusk and dawn and throughout the night. They're super majestic fascinating fish. 450 million years of perfect predator.



tortadise said:


> Cool. I don't have any pics because it never works out when I catch the big guys. But I typically use 20-30 pound manta rays for bait on my big rig. I have to make my own leaders because sharks roll like crocs and gators do and there sharp skin snaps any line even the 500 pound test i use. Biggest shark I've ever caught was a 10 foot bull, at 3 AM. Took 3 hours to get in. And I only kayak the bait out about 200-300 feet off shore so not far out. So much fun. Should be going shark fishing pretty soon here actually whenever I get a long weekend off from working on tortoise stuff.


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Haha your so close to the beach and don't go much? Man I'm 4 hours from it and go as often as I can. Boats are nice can catch snapper and good stuff for eating. But te big sharks are all at the surf. Of course you have open water sharks like blue, white, black tip, and makos. But your lemons, tiger, bulls, thresher, spinner, grey, sand tigers and many more will be just off the surf. What most people don't understand is when they get bit(which really is a very very small percentage of people in the water each year) is that sharks lay on the bottom under the surf. The current moves water through their gills allowing them to keep breathing when not moving. They somewhat aestivate during the hottest parts of the day then become active durin dusk and dawn and throughout the night. They're super majestic fascinating fish. 450 million years of perfect predator.


yea i dont know if you check the news often, but theres actually been an unusual number of shark attacks this summer, already like 7 attacks in the us


----------



## sulcata101 (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2014)

tortadise said:


> I shark fish. Haven't fresh water fished in many years. I also catch and release. One year caught some spinner sharks which was super awesome. Those are very rare in the gulf coast off Texas. But from time to time no sharks and get big redfish. This guy unfortunately swallowed the hook and didn't make it. So I did eat this one regretfully.
> View attachment 87577


Kelly is that a Corbina or spotfin croaker in your picture......?
We catch those out surf fishing here on the West Coast as well........


----------



## Neal (Jul 16, 2014)

I used to be somewhat of a regular fisherman, but that has dwindled quite substantially after the kids came along. Now that they're older, it's time they start learning though. In fact, next week is their first fishing trip! Trout mainly, but I have been deep sea fishing several times. 

I like the taste of trout, so I do keep and eat the fish I catch. Sorry, I know...I'm a monster. 







Apache Trout, only found in Arizona. Very beautiful fish.






Nice sized holdover Brook Trout.






Top two are Apache Trout, bottom is a Brown Trout. These three were caught at Christmas Tree Lake. Anyone in Arizona interested in fishing should try this lake at least once. It was an amazing experience. 

I'd have to dig out old pictures of my deep sea adventures.


----------



## tortadise (Jul 16, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Kelly is that a Corbina or spotfin croaker in your picture......?
> We catch those out surf fishing here on the West Coast as well........


That right there señor JD would be a red drum. They make awesome drumming noises when trying to retrieve the hook out.


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2014)

Nice trout ....(look like deep see bait fish ....)......heck we all need to make a trip! .......
Here is one of my favo rigs .....Gold International 2-speed 50SW with a Custom made Cal Star .......Nice rig for the " Big Boyz"


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

Neal said:


> I used to be somewhat of a regular fisherman, but that has dwindled quite substantially after the kids came along. Now that they're older, it's time they start learning though. In fact, next week is their first fishing trip! Trout mainly, but I have been deep sea fishing several times.
> 
> I like the taste of trout, so I do keep and eat the fish I catch. Sorry, I know...I'm a monster.
> 
> ...


believe me , if i caught a big enough stripper, id eat it to loll never had trout, but looks good!, very cool pics


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahhhhh....gotcha ... they look very similar to a Corbina .....do you have those out in TX ?>
We have several different "surf fishes" .....barred surf pearch , spot fin and yellow fin croakers and of course the Corbinas'


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2014)

you guysz have no idea ... I'm a fishing nut! .....Gotta boat ....head on out! I know Scripps Canyons and the Coronados' ...like the back of my hand ......Kinda like one of the Bayou Rednecks from the West Coast beach ....


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 16, 2014)

im glad theres some other fisher man here, all yall pics just made this post way better! lol this is my inflatable


----------



## N2TORTS (Jul 16, 2014)

I have that same little fish hunter too! .....fun little boat ( I use it as a tender) ...got a good story hooking up to a 150 # Mako on one of those little dingy's ...that fish dragged us everywhere!


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 17, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I have that same little fish hunter too! .....fun little boat ( I use it as a tender) ...got a good story hooking up to a 150 # Mako on one of those little dingy's ...that fish dragged us everywhere!


lol thats crazy , it took me a minute to build up the guts to take this on a lake, but it actually is a very sturdy boat


----------



## Teesh (Jul 17, 2014)

OMG im going Today!!!


-Teesh♡


----------



## IBeenEasy (Jul 17, 2014)

Teesh said:


> OMG im going Today!!!
> 
> 
> -Teesh♡


ima goo do some fishing this weekend too! lol


----------



## R warren (Oct 17, 2015)

IBeenEasy said:


> hey guys, i dont know how many of you go fishing, but i fish quite a bit, i catch and release, never harm or kill the fish, so heres a few pics of me and my girlfriend from the the past 3 summers, if you guys have some fishing pics, post em! i'd love to see what yall are catching.


----------



## R warren (Oct 17, 2015)

IBeenEasy said:


> hey guys, i dont know how many of you go fishing, but i fish quite a bit, i catch and release, never harm or kill the fish, so heres a few pics of me and my girlfriend from the the past 3 summers, if you guys have some fishing pics, post em! i'd love to see what yall are catching.


----------



## R warren (Oct 17, 2015)

I fish quite a bit. Only harvest what I eat. The rest is all catch and release .
I was hesitant to post fish pics as this is not a fishing site!
Lol.
Let's get back to torts!


----------



## lorri w (Oct 17, 2015)

I haven't gone fishing in a very long time but hoping that will be changing in the near future!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 17, 2015)

I used to go fishing with my husband all the time, but in those days it was cameras requiring film, so I have no pictures of anything I caught. I do have an interesting story though. Fishing for largemouth bass, I was casting a fluorescent orange plastic worm that was about 8" long, and bumping it along the bottom, reeling it in slowly. I got a strike, set the hook and reeled in a stupid cat fish that wasn't even hooked. He was holding onto the worm's tail! Nice size fish too. Back in those days, the popular plastic worm was black or dark purple. My husband gave me a real hard time, making fun of me when I bought the fluorescent orange one. But next time we went to the fishing shop, I noticed he picked up a package of the orange ones!


----------



## dmmj (Oct 17, 2015)

I love to deep sea fishing used to go a lot when I was younger with my dad a regular thing. Haven't gone in a while but I definitely love to go soon it's a lot of fun out on the ocean. nothing's better than eating what you catch nice fresh fish on a barbecue fantastic.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 18, 2015)

I love fishing! I only go salt water fishing. We sold the boat right before the baby was born so it's been about a year since I've gone! I miss it!


----------



## keepergale (Oct 18, 2015)

I am a lousy fisherman. No patience.
On the other hand that is what started my interest in reptiles when I was a kid. I would go fishing with my father and in no time have a rock holding my pole while I combed the shoreline looking for snakes or lizards.


----------

